# Gained 10kg in 5 days, lol



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

I ended my CKD last week, i weighed myself at a all time low to be 70KG on thursday morning and had a carb up for 24 hours on friday, seeing as thought the CKD had finished and i was going on holiday the next week i simply ate what i wanted for the next 5 days until i went on holiday, before leaving i weighed in at 80kg! lol! Now TBH i did eat a fair bit but i dont think it was in the region of 8K+ calories or anything....

Since coming back from holiday (eating quite lavishly abroad may i add) i am weighning in at roughly 81.5KG.

My question: Can someone hold 8-10KG of water/glycogen?? Im 5 ft 6 so surely dont have that my glycogen, but it is impossible to gain 10KG of pure FAT right? Going by 1lb = 3500kcals. Im estimating 1-3KG of pure FAT, but hopefully this will fly off easily thanks to the metabolic boost and short break.

Your thoughts?

P.S: Regardless of the weight increase, it was worth the 8+ week wait and i will enjoy trying to cut down again









THE_MANN


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

It will mostly be water weight mate.

Plus glycogen stores being replenished.

I don't think you will have put on much fat in a week. Couple of lbs at most.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

2 things

1, you must have been both depleted and flat

2, provided you lost all your bf in the diet...i bet you looked awesome on holiday


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Quite a few times I have dieted down to about 95kg and then after 10 days have been up to 103-105kg or so with 6-7k cals a day, some slin, igf etc ... Body fat always stays the same, so I guess one can easily hold 10kg of fluid in that period of time.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish I could put it on that fast I cant gain weight for sh1t lol,

If I were you I would try and loose it and hit the compounds to get bigger lol 

As for holding water/glycogen, you can to an extent with good diet, I was ill for 2 days, didnt eat and drink correctly/at all to be honest, and lost 3/4" of my arms


----------

